# client-download ?



## Slapshot (11. Dezember 2005)

also wenn ich die blasc_setup.exe anklicke kommt immer :
"das Dokument enthält keine Daten"

was mach ich falsch ?


----------



## B3N (11. Dezember 2005)

Hmm..kann den Fehler grad ned nachvollziehen, hast du dir die BLASC_Setup.exe hier geladen?

http://www.blasc.de/?p=download

Downloade am besten neu und versuch es nochmal.


----------



## Shad0w (11. Dezember 2005)

Hört sich so an als wenn man bei Firefox nen Download nicht fertig werden lässt...
Also vielleicht versuchst du das auch ma mit nem anderen Browser.. 
Weiss ja nicht womit du das genau gezogen hast..


----------



## Slapshot (12. Dezember 2005)

wenn ich Firefox benutze kommt der oben genannte Fehler und wenn ich es mit Explorer versuch kommt nur abruch ,Seite nicht gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : ja B3N habs von da immer probiert ,schon xx versuche


----------



## B3N (12. Dezember 2005)

Hm Scheint wie wenn du Probleme mit dem FTP-Server hättest. Ich kann die Installationsroutine mal auf einen anderen Server legen.


----------



## Silaz (12. Dezember 2005)

Bei Firefox gibts keine Probs mit Download.
Letzten ging der Download kurzzeitig nicht anscheinen Server reset oder so


----------

